# A new little friend?



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For several weeks I have been doing some research on the Sig Sauer P365X as a possible addition to my vacation carry guns. Its size is right and its capacity is good. While I do have an M&P Shield Plus and really like it, I thought there could be a niche for the P365X. So early this afternoon I went to one of our local gun shops and viola, they had quite a few of these little gems in varying configurations in stock. I was looking for the basic unit and settled on picking between the MS version (Manual Safety) and the one without the settable safety. Now being that this gun will be one of my vacation guns, a settable safety tends to be a prerequisite for me. It just so happened that the trigger on the MS version was better than the the one on the basic gun and it was $10 less.

So it found a new home! Add to that, Sig Sauer is running a promotion until the end of September. Buy one of their P365 series guns, could also apply to a few others, and register with them, and they will send you an extra magazine along with a 20-round box of ammo.

Not a bad deal at all and it is really nice. And I have two holsters that fit it just fine. What's not to like?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

How 'bout this for the time being?









P365X


The ultimate in concealability and capability. The P365X




www.sigsauer.com


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I carry that very gun every day. 
Actually I bought the P365 and swapped out the grip frame to the x later. Love it. My #1 tote nowdays.
Add to that- I recently bought the 380 version...and got a X grip to go with it...but decided to keep the shorter grip because it is a little easier to conceal..but can still use the 12 round mags should I choose to do so. 

Bottom line here- the 365 is my #1 carry.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

FWIW, here is an outstanding review of the three most popular P365 Sig pistols; the standard P365, the new P365X, and the P365XL. This man always does a remarkably fine job in his reviews. Enjoy.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

SouthernBoy said:


> For several weeks I have been doing some research on the Sig Sauer P365X as a possible addition to my vacation carry guns. Its size is right and its capacity is good. While I do have an M&P Shield Plus and really like it, I thought there could be a niche for the P365X. So early this afternoon I went to one of our local gun shops and viola, they had quite a few of these little gems in varying configurations in stock. I was looking for the basic unit and settled on picking between the MS version (Manual Safety) and the one without the settable safety. Now being that this gun will be one of my vacation guns, a settable safety tends to be a prerequisite for me. It just so happened that the trigger on the MS version was better than the the one on the basic gun and it was $10 less.
> 
> So it found a new home! Add to that, Sig Sauer is running a promotion until the end of September. Buy one of their P365 series guns, could also apply to a few others, and register with them, and they will send you an extra magazine along with a 20-round box of ammo.
> 
> Not a bad deal at all and it is really nice. And I have two holsters that fit it just fine. What's not to like?


Manual Safety firearms are a good choice for me also.
The flat trigger on the X and XL is also a better choice for me. I tend to be more accurate with a flat trigger.
Wilson Combat sells grip modules for the X/XL with manual safeties. The modules are "grippier" and have groves where weights can easily be added (which also works better for me). It can be easily customized also.
It is an all-around good gun. (Tons of us think so)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hike1272.mail said:


> Manual Safety firearms are a good choice for me also.
> The flat trigger on the X and XL is also a better choice for me. I tend to be more accurate with a flat trigger.
> Wilson Combat sells grip modules for the X/XL with manual safeties. The modules are "grippier" and have groves where weights can easily be added (which also works better for me). It can be easily customized also.
> It is an all-around good gun. (Tons of us think so)


Thank you for you comments. As for manual safeties, I don't like them in my primary carry guns. The last thing I would want is forgetting in which state that safety is in should I need to employ my sidearm. But for a vacation gun I do want such a safety. The reason is that frequently we travel through a number of states, some of which do not allow open carry, which also means being careful not to print. I don't have to worry about either of these issues in Virginia but I would in South Carolina and Florida. And then there is carrying into an establishment which serves alcohol for consumption on the premises. Some states do not allow this so I must remove my sidearm and put it in a glove box or console. The safety offers extra protection when having to handle the gun more often, including re-holstering.

I think the reason that the flat face trigger lends itself to better shooting is because with a curved trigger, your index finger can move, or "roll", in the curve as you pull the trigger for a shot. This could disturb your grip on the gun. With a flat faced trigger, this does not tend to be an issue. At least, that is what I have found. Of course diligent training with any gun can improve one's shot placement.

I find that my new P365X has a very good feel and fit in my hand (I do not have large hands) so I suspect the range will prove this to be the case. At least I hope it will.


----------

